# Notebook für CSGO und COD4



## Bene11660 (1. Dezember 2014)

*Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

Hi Leute,
ich auf der Suche nach einem Laptop für CSGO und COD4 sowie Office und Filme.

Die Anforderungen wären:
15-17 Zoll
Möglichst dünn und leicht - Am besten unter 2kg.
Soll in CSGO mit niedrigsten Einstellungen 300Fps liefern können.
Möglichst TN Panel wegen Display OC
SSD und Windows 8.1 sind bereits vorhanden.
Preislich: Hab kein festes Budget aber es sollte schon unter 1000€ sein.

Viele Grüße,
Bene


----------



## todestyp1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

wozu braucht man 300 fps?


----------



## Bene11660 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

300Fps verringern den Mouslag spürbar.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

Hmm, ich sehe leider nichts was 300 oder mehr packt. Und schon gar nicht für 1000€  http://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche...&memorybus=0&directx=0&technology=0&daysold=0

LG, sky


----------



## Bene11660 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

Hmm okay, ich glaube ich muss meine Erwartungen etwas senken. ^^ Aber 120fps sollten es schon sein.
Was haltet ihr vom Lenovo y50-70?


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

Ich hät hier nen Vorschlag: Lenovo Z50-70 59427357 Notebook 15,6" / Core i7-4510U / 8GB / 1000GB + 8GB SSHD / Geforce 840M / Free Dos / Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de
Oder:MSI GP60-Proi545FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i5-4210H / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / GTX 850M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de bei dem hier musst du noch 8GB Ram hinzufügen Kostenpunkt 768 Taler


----------



## Bene11660 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

Allerdings hätte ich für 900€ schon den hier: Lenovo Y50-70 59424711 Notebook 15,6" / Core i7-4710HQ / 8GB / 1TB SSHD / Geforce GTX 860M / Win 8 / Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de Schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

Das Notebooks was du da hast ist eigenthlich perfekt gibt nichts besseres


----------



## VWGT (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

gibt es schon nur in anderen Preisklassen. Ich würde ja bei Schenker einmal schauen wenn wir schon bei 900€ sind. Zb gibt es immer mal wieder eine Aktion mit Rabatten und dann würde das P505 in dein Budget fallen evt 50 drüber aber dafür mit gtx970m,Top Display und der SUpport ist einfach gut.


----------



## Bene11660 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Notebook für CSGO und COD4*

Den Schenker hatte ich auch schon im Augenschein, allerdings sehe ich ihn nirgendwo unter 1300€, so viel wollte
ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben, da ich meistens meinen Desktop verwende. Gebraucht findet man ihn leider auch nicht. :/


----------

